# Aergrind dial numbers



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Frankly I wish I'd bought one years ago! I'm really rather in love with sitting of an evening grinding my decaf between ad breaks. But, my numbers on my dial aren't at zero when the burrs are locked. Which I guess is ok, but it is a bit irritating, as 1+3 is actual showing as 7. Is there a way to move the number disc without wrecking everything or is it somehow set up wrong inside? (It's definitely grinding well, certainly on a par with the SJ if not better!)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Missy said:


> Frankly I wish I'd bought one years ago! I'm really rather in love with sitting of an evening grinding my decaf between ad breaks. But, my numbers on my dial aren't at zero when the burrs are locked. Which I guess is ok, but it is a bit irritating, as 1+3 is actual showing as 7. Is there a way to move the number disc without wrecking everything or is it somehow set up wrong inside? (It's definitely grinding well, certainly on a par with the SJ if not better!)


 Out of interest, what does the dial say, when the burrs are set to the finest setting before you hear any burr rub?


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

Mine bottom out at 10 which I finally concluded was -2. Then there was a post and reference to 1) burrs being level v 2) burrs bottomed out!!! If you take the burrs to level then look, see what number it is. Bottoming out could actually be going negative 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Apropos of nothing, here is a tune about coffee grinding. The musician is the rather brilliant (though severly underrated) Dylan Bates using a pseudonym kept for his more whimsical output, Stanley Bad.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.reverbnation.com/stanleybad/song/32309334-i-grind-my-own-beans


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

MWJB said:


> Out of interest, what does the dial say, when the burrs are set to the finest setting before you hear any burr rub?


It's at 10 when the burrs are locked so 11. I wonder then if 12 is finest setting rather than 12 being fully locked...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Missy said:


> It's at 10 when the burrs are locked so 11. I wonder then if 12 is finest setting rather than 12 being fully locked...


 Yeah, I'd take 12 to effectively be "zero", but if you were to be very precise when sharing settings with other people you could deduct 1 from your setting (and they follow the same protocol). Otherwise just for yourself, just use the verbatim setting.


----------

